# Federal Tobacco Tax



## Cigar Diva (May 14, 2007)

As everyone probably knows by now, the companion bills, in different forms, have passed both the house and senate. It now goes to committee and who knows how it will come out of the committee.

Congress is about to return from recess and continue its work on HR3162 and HR976 legislation to tax cigars off the market! Make sure your congressmen and senators hear your opposition! Urge them to VOTE NO! on these excessive tax increases!

The IPCPR, formerly known as the RTDA has a very user friendly link to give you all the contact information of your Senator's and Representative. There are pages that provide talking points and the appropriate formats for writing so your efforts will be the most effective.

http://capwiz.com/rtda/directory/congdir.tt


----------

